# Life with 4 bengals



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

My signature says it all.....slave. That is what we are! Luna, Mystik, Simba, and Komet keep us BUSY! We feed, clean, play, buy food for, clean, play, feed, walk, clean, ask to get down (table, counter, top of cupboards), clean, feed, clean, and so on. They keep us very very busy! 


 *Luna* still loves her pink dog and it, thankfully, keeps her quiet at night while she cuddles it to sleep!

 *Komet* has officially been registered at Komet Sumo....he chose his own second name. He wrestles the bigger kitties and eats like a sumo wrestler. He gains 200g (almost 1/2 pound) every week and, at 20 weeks old, is already bigger than Mystik (who is 6 months older). 

 *Mystik and Luna* enjoying fresh air in February! Mystik is wearing her dark brown coat and Luna is wearing silver today!

 *Simba* Not one of his best pictures, but he is a tad cranky this week. He is usually a big love bug.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow! They look amazing! So happy to see them all looking fine and glossy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Absolutely Gorgeous Cats though! 
I guess they have you and hubby WELL trained by now!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow. Bengals are just gorgeous, and you have four beautiful babies! I've always thought that their coat patterns were mesmerizing...just beautiful and so wild looking! :luv


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome kitties. They all look so happy.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

It sounds like a lot of fun 

Komet is beautiful, love his colour.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oooh, how lovely they all are! Is Simba also more silvery too or is that just occurring due to the lighting and camera or some kind of weird effect our individual brain has to translate? (Kinda like that infamous Blue/Black dress photo that went viral a few days ago?)  

MM, I love how we can see the difference in each kitty's coat is there--both in coloration and pattern. They all look uniquely fabulous, thanks to your awesome care, no doubt!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, but look at those faces! Who wouldn't be their slave?  

I love their different coats too. 

Simba is gorgeous!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Aww they are all adorable! Love their coats, very pretty cats.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks! 
Simba is actually the same glossy brown as Mystik and has beautiful spots like Komet...but he just was NOT going to get his picture taken yesterday....big crank from being in the doghouse! He is in a bit better mood this morning...we will see later if we can convince him to show his good side! 

It is quite amazing how different they all are in looks and temperment....especially when they have all been raised together and are still under a year old.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful cats! Simba has gorgeous rosettes.


----------

